# Pee'd Off!!!



## WhineMaker (Apr 27, 2010)

So last night I went to transfer my second batch of Skeeter Pee into my fairly new 5 gal glass carboy.. Just as I was about to start, I noticed a small crack towards the top of the carboy, right were it transitions from flat on the side to the rounded portion going to the neck.. Arrgghh!!! No idea how it happened!!!




Luckily this was not my first batch of Pee, so I grabbed a 6 gal carboy, transferred the Pee, and topped with a gallon of my previous batch.. I did not trust the 5 gal with the crack, especially since I needed to degas.. Should I trust it for anything?? Or just toss it... So aggravating!!!


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 27, 2010)

take it to the recycling center


----------



## Tom (Apr 27, 2010)

toss it.
Now, can we have a moment of silence .....


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 27, 2010)

What if you melt it down and make carboy jewelry? 


Naaaaaaaaa....recycle it.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 27, 2010)

Get rid of it before it does get you in trouble!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 27, 2010)

Break it...tumble it...and call wine glass and make jewelry.

*Get rid of it!!!!*


----------



## WhineMaker (Apr 27, 2010)

'taps playing in the background"

Thank you all! Off to the recycling center.....





I understand its for the best....


----------



## WhineMaker (Apr 27, 2010)

Green Mountains said:


> What if you melt it down and make carboy jewelry?
> 
> 
> Naaaaaaaaa....recycle it.



On another subject.. Gettin any snow tonight??


----------



## grapeman (Apr 27, 2010)

We have been getting snow all day. There were whiteouts often. Good thing it is melting here in the valley. They are expecting over a foot in the higher spots. Then in the 80's this weekend!


----------



## WhineMaker (Apr 30, 2010)

Pictures of the cracked carboy...


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 30, 2010)

Whine, were looking for snow after midnight here!! Nothing will come of it, but still a scary thought.


----------



## WhineMaker (Apr 30, 2010)

Yikes!!! Hilltowns around us got a few inches of snow earlier this week, and tomorrow its going to be in the low 80's!! Sorry.. lol


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 30, 2010)

Well in most cases snow is better than a killer frost at this time of year. That is as long as it not a heavy wet snow that will cause damage. Plus any snow you get now will melt in a day or two.


----------



## jeepingchick (May 1, 2010)

oh how sad!!! if i was closer id steal to make some glass tiles n coasters outta!!! My kiln is mourning ur loss!!


----------



## WhineMaker (May 1, 2010)

jeepingchick said:


> oh how sad!!! if i was closer id steal to make some glass tiles n coasters outta!!! My kiln is mourning ur loss!!




I'd be more than happy to ship it to you... Only thing I would ask in return is a coaster or 2.. Let me know..


----------

